# Missed Miscarriage of 1 twin



## grotbags (Mar 15, 2009)

I found out at my dating scan that I lost 1 twin at just over 9 weeks.  On subsequent scans this twin is still present and as it has not shrunk, I now know that it will not be re-asbsorbed.

I've been told by my midwife and consultant that I will have to deliver this twin together with the healthy baby.  

I'm just wondering what will happen to the remains of this baby? It sounds awful but will we even notice if its delivered with the placenta of the other?

The midwife did say I would probably experience greater blood loss both during birth and afterward.  

I would just like this twin to be disposed of sensitively if possible.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks
xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm sorry to hear this, 

you probably won't notice it being delivered as it may be with the placenta, but the midwife delivering you will be very sensitive about it. It depends on your hospital policy but it may be that it is sent for examination and will then be cremated, but check with your unit what they do,
all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## grotbags (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reassurance, its just that sometimes the consultants can be so faceless!

I will try and ring my PAU today, if I can pluck up the courage.  Just not sure if I want to hear the answer if its not the one I want - if you know what I mean.

Thanks again

xxx


----------



## grotbags (Mar 15, 2009)

Just wanted to post an update after speaking to my PAU in case anybody else needs information on this topic.

The midwife said such cases are extremely rare as most times when you lose a twin in the first trimester then it is reabsorbed.  She still thought it was possible that it might be when my baby grows.  The baby is lying crossways at the minute so not sure how this has affected it.

The midwife also said that the midwife who delivers me will be sensitive about it and discuss treatment with me.  My hospital policy is that the twin will be cremated.  I'm to note my wishes on the birth plan as well.

I'm pleased I rang as it has put my mind at rest somewhat.

Emilycatlin - thanks for your kind words.

xxx


----------

